# Power Shift with Briggs



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Which if any Power Shifts came with Brigs power?

I have been looking at the local Craigslist ads and basically don't trust the advertisers there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to get a hold of PS93 on that one. I know some did, 8 and 11 horse for sure. Ask for a photo and the model/serial number. It should tell you what was original on the Toro Home site.

http://www.toro.com/en-us/homeowner/snow-blowers/pages/default.aspx


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

The BRIGGS engines were 8HP and 11HP. TORO ran them from 1988-1995. they were the 8-28 and the 11-32 only.


----------

